# REALLY need help with ferts for my 20 long high tech



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, so i am 2 months into my first planted tank, and i decided to go high tech. ive invested alot of money into this tank, and i would really love it to look as good as the planted tanks ive seen others have.

here is my setup

Tank-20G long
Substrate- ADA Aquasoil
Light- Finnex Fugeray planted+
co2- GLA Pressurized setup

Light Schedule: 8 Hours
Co2 Schedule: 8 Hours


The tank is doing OK, but not great, starting now after 2 months to see algae growth, and i have lots a couple of plants already. 

the only thing i havent done is dose any ferts as to be honest, i spent so much time researching everything else i never got to one of the most important things...

i was wondering if anyone could help me here and rejuvenate my tank!!! i will do whatever is asked of me to learn this aspect! i have looked into getting dry ferts but cant find them, so maybe should i do liquid ferts?

i just really need help from a pro here to guide me on how to do this, and do it right! 

thanks so much!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

what type of plants do you currently have in this aquarium?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

canadian aquatics has dry ferts.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

It's a triangle of balance. You're plants will only grow as well as the limiting factor. You've taken care of light and CO2 but left nutrients out completely. If you can balance all three, your plants will grow better and out-compete the algae.

My suggestion is to buy dry ferts from Pat @ Canadian Aquatics. Start an Estimative Index dosing regime and monitor the plants. In time you can reduce the dosing and add only when you see deficiencies but you have to be really on top of things. EI is a good no-brainer method to get you to a non-limiting baseline.

Use this calculator to figure out your dosing.
http://rota.la/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What are your water parameters? NO3, PO4, GH and KH.
Also, what is your filtration like and how often and how much are you doing your water changes?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Need a lot more info. PH/KH/GH. Also test your tap water and tell us its values. Water changes, filtration etc. A picture would help

Dose Fertz for sure. Thats 1 issue for sure. GH can be a big part of it too. As mentioned, canadian aquatics sells them. You will need to buy a scale to weigh them out. EI dosing is easy and very effective. Seachem products work good too. Seachem comprehensive and trace work well together.


----------

